# Co-Education, must or not?



## Gigacore (Mar 8, 2008)

Well my friend was arguing as the Co-Education sucks coz he is studying in boys college  
I was all for Co-Education. So thought bring this discussion here in this forum. 

What I feel is co-education rocks. We'll not just have fun, but competition will develop as well. So everyone tries to score well. 

What do you guys say, ha?


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 8, 2008)

It's a must. Boys studying in a boys only school or college have a lot of difficulty in relating to girls, especially if they do not have sisters at home. This problem becomes acute when they are forced to mingle with girls in a university undergraduate program of any speciality (I think except mining engineering). Their attitude towards girls and outlook towards women in general is very different, and not a healthy one. They do change when they get into university, but after a very long time, and many of the old thinking and ideas still stick.


----------



## trublu (Mar 8, 2008)

In my town,St.Paul's Convent and Mt.Carmel School buildings are beside each other.Both the buildings are separated by a very high wall .It has been noticed (here) that when these guys see a girl,they go nuts.So co-ed,in my town,helps guys remain mentally stable


----------



## narangz (Mar 8, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> Well my friend was arguing as the Co-Education sucks coz he is studying in boys college



He has no option but to say that  _Dil se to kehta hoga kash main bhi co-ed mein study karta_


----------



## legolas (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't see the point as to why it shouldn't be.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 8, 2008)

@ legolas, few people are isolated in india. They feel girls and boys should not mingle during their education


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

no harm in co-edu


----------



## eggman (Mar 8, 2008)

trublu said:


> It has been noticed (here) that when these guys see a girl,they go nuts.So co-ed,in my town,helps guys remain mentally stable



he he .....

Ontopic: Yeah, its must. I think Co-ed rocks!!!


----------



## ilugd (Mar 8, 2008)

that sort of thinking is harmful in life now. And alumni from the schools do find it difficult to relate to the opposite sex. It takes a lot of time getting over it. 
In today's world, you MUST know how to work comfortably with men and women.

I remember an incident (I work in a church). An architect who works in the US (He is a Hindu) came over to help with some construction. My boss and I were just talking to him and he mentioned that he studied in a boys convent school and was grateful for the good work done by christians. He only said that we needed to change in one thing. And that was that the schools needed to be co-ed instead of boys or girls only. He says he still finds it difficult to be comfortable to be around women.


----------



## legolas (Mar 8, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> @ legolas, few people are isolated in india. *They feel* girls and boys should not mingle during their education


Let them feel. That is why I said, I don't see the point. I mean we cant go around giving credit to idiotic feelings a particular hypocrite insists... Its the most genuine thing one can expect. Its natural.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 8, 2008)

it is fun , we can talk about orkut pages and hacking


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

I have studied upto pre-degree(PDC -95-97 batch  ) in a Syrian Catholic College in Kothamangalam Diocese(Nirmala school,Nirmala College) .
and all are co-ed.but..during 8th and 9th standard's,boys and girls are separated and are having separate classes.the reason are purely biological  I suppose!IMHO,it is good.may be @nucleuscore can explain more  

without co-ed,men will be psycho's esp wont know the way to talk and mingle with girls and women in total.


----------



## legolas (Mar 8, 2008)

praka123 said:


> but..during 8th and 9th standard's,boys and girls are separated and are having separate classes.the reason are purely biological  I suppose!


 Really??? that is surprising and also depressing (to me of course). 


praka123 said:


> without co-ed,men wont know the way to talk and mingle with girls and women in total.


he he  true and candid


----------



## ilugd (Mar 8, 2008)

hehe praka123, they will know quite well how to mingle, but they won't know how to talk. Mingling is natural instinct.


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 8, 2008)

praka123 said:


> without co-ed,men will be psycho's esp wont know the way to talk and mingle with girls and women in total.



and the same holds true for girls in a girls only school. They either get too reserved or all too giggly. Can be quite annoying.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 8, 2008)

@ max, only scraping and hacking in orkut? Is there nothing else?


----------



## legolas (Mar 8, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> @ max, only scraping and hacking in orkut? Is there nothing else?


heheheheee


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I have studied upto pre-degree(PDC -95-97 batch  ) in a Syrian Catholic College in Kothamangalam Diocese(Nirmala school,Nirmala College) .
> and all are co-ed.but..during 8th and 9th standard's,boys and girls are separated and are having separate classes.the reason are purely biological  I suppose!IMHO,it is good.may be @nucleuscore can explain more
> 
> without co-ed,men will be psycho's esp wont know the way to talk and mingle with girls and women in total.


but we dont really see psychos in India compared ot America ??


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

ilugd said:


> hehe praka123, they will know quite well how to mingle, but they won't know how to talk. Mingling is natural instinct.


sry for the way I wrote.I meant the "modesty" thing will be missing!


----------



## legolas (Mar 8, 2008)

praka123 said:


> sry for the way I wrote.I meant the "modesty" thing will be missing!


to mingle is to participate or associate yourself in activities.

therefore, what you said is absolutely true, if not always, happens in most or some of the cases where some men are afraid of speaking, intimidated to look into the eye, fear for being mocked at in front of girls... there are ppl who totally isolate because of experiencing and victimized by this baseless cr*p attitude. 



NucleusKore said:


> and the same holds true for girls in a girls only school.


Exactly!!



T159 said:


> but we dont really see psychos in India compared ot America ??



 this is a whole different topic to debate/fight (club) on!


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

@t159:I suspect that may `coz of us kids(teens) are nslookup always for drugs(cocaine?)  no offense to USA


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 8, 2008)

@ praka, during my school days, they used to sort out boys and girls only during sex education once in 3 months  (Which is must, no co-ed here please)


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @t159:I suspect that may `coz of us kids(teens) are nslookup always for drugs(cocaine?)  no offense to USA


IMO life there is materialistic and emotions are swaying away, added to that one indulges into all kind of illicit activities to feel the crowd


----------



## praka123 (Mar 9, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> @ praka, during my school days, they used to sort out boys and girls only during sex education once in 3 months  (Which is must, no co-ed here please)


yeah,incidently those syllabus parts were covered on 8th or 9th std I think


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 11, 2008)

I am in favour of co-education. The issues raised by people that oppose co-education exist not only in education but in real world too. If they don't learn to handle the opposite gender at a young age, they will never be able to do it once they get into professional life. Running away from a problem is not the solution, it is a temporary and silly move which would make the problem even more difficult to tackle later on. 

But then in India, we have a lot of double standards anyway. If a couple sits in a park for some privacy, it is immoral and sin. If the police harasses them and takes bribe for it, it isn't a sin.



max_demon said:


> it is fun , we can talk about orkut pages and hacking


I must be that tiny minority who doesn't use Orkut and doesn't plan to.



T159 said:


> but we dont really see psychos in India compared ot America ??


We don't see much of them because of India's rock bottom law enforcement systems. The Nithari and Kidney Rackets incidents in Delhi survived for 10-20 years, which if occured in US would have made public headlines. Moreover they wouldn't have survived the first complaint. I used to keep a track of crime trends in India and when compared on a global average, Indian criminals tend to be more sadistic and brutal than Western ones.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

Aberforth said:


> I must be that tiny minority who doesn't use Orkut and doesn't plan to.



Yeah, Myself included.

Btw, Nice post.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 11, 2008)

even i wont use orkut too


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

^Time for a new post in Chit-Chat ? "We dont use Orkut"


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 11, 2008)

lol, i think it was already posted


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

I use orkut, found some old friends and some frens going away soon.

Certainly i dont like writing silly things there.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 11, 2008)

^ scraps, what a crap.


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 11, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^Time for a new post in Chit-Chat ? "We dont use Orkut"


Perhaps. Glad to see that I am not alone. I never had much time for socialising online anyway, even if I wanted to.


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ^ scraps, what a crap.


yup 

except for few communities and some frens its a total waste of resources.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 11, 2008)

There is no reason why education should'nt be Co-ed.
why anyone want to separate them?
our society is made of two components MALE & FEMALE.
so both can't be isolated from each other. 


On a lighter side
Life would very boring without girls at college.
I would not attend classes.


----------

